# Just another ED report...but it was remarkable!



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad there is no 12 hour rule here.

Picked up my 550i on October 6 with my wife and 15 year old daughter and returned it to Munich on October 18. Car was even better than I expected...although my expectations were very high! Expect re-delivery in another 10 days.

We spent four days in Bavaria, two in Salzburg, three in Lucerne, two days in Lindau, and two days in Montbaur. Pictures show car at pick up center (after spending night on plane), Grossglockner road, view from Eagles nest, Salzburg and Lucerne.

Unexpected high points of car: HUD and active cruise control. I could not anticipate how much I would enjoy these features. Also did not expect such strong acceleration from 100+ mph when entering passing lane on Autobahn. High marks on the navigation system as well with thanks to Beewang for loan of navi DVD. Don't do an ED without Navi!!!

Top speed on Autobahn: 142 mph...got nervous passing cars and trucks at high speed so I backed off before reaching speed limiter. Was surprised my wife and daughter were always comfortable with speeds up to 125 mph.

Highly recommend ED for anyone who may be sitting on the fence. We are considering another ED this summer with a drop off at Heathrow.

Many, many thanks to all Bimmerfest members who gave so much information on this process. I was very surprised that all questions were so quickly and accurately answered. Made an otherwise complicated trip very straightforward.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Great pics. Planning my ED for March or April. I can't understand those who don't do at least one ED just for the experience. As mullman says in his sig "the journey is the reward". I've been to Europe as a teen, but can't wait to go back as an adult for two weeks. Glad it was enjoyable.


----------



## windnsea00 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sounds like a great time, just out of curiosity did you go for the manual, automatic or SMG?


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

windnsea00 said:


> Sounds like a great time, just out of curiosity did you go for the manual, automatic or SMG?


I went with the automatic...even though I really like both the manual and SMG. I guess I just can't get past not having automatic on a car loaded with options as this car is. Automatic may not be for others, but it is the right choice for me. The steptronic is enough for me when I want to "run through the gears".


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Very nice pictures and choice of ride and itinerary,thanks for sharing.....the car is amazing on the highway,isn't it ! Enjoy !


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

IrvRobinson;2031064the car is amazing on the highway said:


> Although I extensively test drove the 550i, I had no idea just how much power this car has until I drove it on the Autobahn. You can feel the power from a dead start, but it was pushing the car into the passing lane at 100-110 that showed me just how much power this car has.
> 
> I drove the Lexus LS and the GS Hybrid before my purchase and they are both very nice cars...but...after driving the BMW on the autobahn at high speeds, I am very glad of my decision to buy a German 8 cylinder. Very stable...very smooth...and powerful.
> 
> I let off at 142 mph, but I would have been quite comfortable to take it to the speed limiter except for my concern of what the vehicles I was passing might do. The car was very stable at that speed as I'm sure it would be up to 155.


----------



## lawguy (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats!!! She's quite the looker. Time to update the "mein auto" portion of your profile to reflect this new acquisition.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

bimmernupe07 said:


> Great pics. Planning my ED for March or April. I can't understand those who don't do at least one ED just for the experience. As mullman says in his sig "the journey is the reward". I've been to Europe as a teen, but can't wait to go back as an adult for two weeks. Glad it was enjoyable.


Great pics; looks like a fun itinerary (similar to what we did).

I recommend ED to everyone, but I can understand a lot of things need to come together to make it work--need for a new car, desire for european vacation, and timing it right. It's not always easy, and you really have to want to do it (My wife and I did our ED when she was 6 mos. pregnant . . . I realized the window was closing fast when she got pregnant and announced that our last child-less vacation would be replacing my 14 y.o. BMW)


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Great car, write-up and itinerary. We went to Lucerne also, isn't it a great city? Welcome back, enjoy the ride!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing and great pics by the way. The best part of the ED forum for me is reading the "My First ED" threads...always fun!!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

lawguy said:


> Congrats!!! She's quite the looker. Time to update the "mein auto" portion of your profile to reflect this new acquisition.


I guess you're right, but I think I'll wait to change "mein auto" when the Bimmer is in "mein garage".


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

NateXTR said:


> Great car, write-up and itinerary. We went to Lucerne also, isn't it a great city? Welcome back, enjoy the ride!


Lucerne was our favorite city on the vacation...although our "least" favorite city (whatever it may have been, can't think of a place we didn't like) was also quite enjoyable.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

samplemaven said:


> Lucerne was our favorite city on the vacation...although our "least" favorite city (whatever it may have been, can't think of a place we didn't like) was also quite enjoyable.


Have you tried ice cream in Lucerne?
Congratulation with your new car and excellent trip.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> Have you tried ice cream in Lucerne?
> Congratulation with your new car and excellent trip.


No, we didn't try the ice cream...didn't know it was special there. Wish we had known!


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually Lucerne is known rather for other things than ice cream: The lakefront, medieval Kapell Bridge, Museum of Transport, KKL concert hall, nearby Mt. Pilatus, shopping for watches... 
Maybe Nivki could tell us the exact place where his picture was shot so I could confirm next time I'll be there...? :yummy:


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Gran Turismo said:


> Actually Lucerne is known rather for other things than ice cream: The lakefront, medieval Kapell Bridge, Museum of Transport, KKL concert hall, nearby Mt. Pilatus, shopping for watches...
> Maybe Nivki could tell us the exact place where his picture was shot so I could confirm next time I'll be there...? :yummy:


Yeah...we wound up with four inexpensive watches before we got out of Switzerland...not to mention a variety of about a dozen Swiss army knives to give as souveniers.


----------



## Munich2006 (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome looking car, trip, and pictures! I trust you haven't hit 142 on the NJ Turnpike yet though!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pics and car!! I'm hoping/assuming there are more pics to come?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Gran Turismo said:


> Maybe Nivki could tell us the exact place where his picture was shot so I could confirm next time I'll be there...? :yummy:


I wish I remember.... But place was big, more then 30 tables outside and was very crowded. We ask few locals for good ice cream place - all pointed to this one.

I did Try to use this link http://www.luzern.org/en/navpage-GastronomyLU.html


----------

